# Music and worldview



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 31, 2006)

Audioslave , "Like a Stone". Pure pessimism

On a cobweb
Afternoon
In a room full of emptiness
By a freeway
I confess i was lost in the pages
Of a book
Full of death
Reading how we'll die alone
And if a god we'll lay to rest
Anywhere we want to go

In your house
I long to be
Room by room
Patiently
I'll wait for you there
Like a stone
I'll wait for you there
Alone
*
On my death bed
I will pray
To the gods and the angels
Like a pagan*
To anyone who will take me to heaven
To a place
I recall
I was there so long ago
The sky was bruised
The ground was bled
And there you led me on

In your house
I long to be
Room by room
Patiently
I'll wait for you there
Like a stone
I'll wait for you there
Alone
Alone

And on i read
Till the day was gone
And i sat in regret
Of all the things i've done
For all that i've blessed
And all that i've wronged
In dreams until my death
I will wander on

In your house
I long to be
Room by room
Patiently
I'll wait for you there
Like a stone
I'll wait for you there
Alone
Alone


John Legend-She don't have to know............. pure lust, adultery and fornication.

Oh, stealing moments just to be with you
Though it's wrong, it's hard to tell the truth, oh no
She don't have to know, she don't have to know

When I meet you
I've got my shades on to cover up my eyes
Hoping that nobody sees me passing by
Through my disguise
I still know you'll recognize

But you...
I know you've got a little secret of your own
Sneaking out with me while your man's at home
You know it's wrong
But it's so strong, still carrying on

I go to the other side of town so I
Never risk the chance we'll catch her eye, oh no
She don't have to know, she don't have to know

And, oh, girl I know you're doing the same thing too
But I won't tell your man the things we do, oh no
He don't have to know, he don't have to know

Someone's watching
We gotta be careful next time or we're through
Damn, it's so stressful doing the dirt we do
So sad but true
And I know one day, i'm gonna pay

*Then you ask me
To sneak outta town for just a day or three
Go to D.C. and hold hands publicly
All through the streets
Cause they don't know you, and they don't know me*

Oh, I feel sorry for mistakes we've made
But there's no reason that we should tell her today
She don't have to know, she don't have to know
*
And, oh, though you give a lot of love to me
Girl, I know i'm not the only one you see
But he don't have to know, he don't have to know*

Oh, it's getting crazy
And I don't wanna hurt my baby
And I know it's supposed to be the last time for you and I
But let's not end this way
Let's wait another day


----------



## crhoades (Oct 31, 2006)

Puritan Postmil 

Joy to the world, the Lord is come!
Let earth receive her King;
Let every heart prepare Him room,
And Heaven and nature sing,
And Heaven and nature sing,
And Heaven, and Heaven, and nature sing.

Joy to the earth, the Savior reigns!
Let men their songs employ;
While fields and floods, rocks, hills and plains
Repeat the sounding joy,
Repeat the sounding joy,
Repeat, repeat, the sounding joy.

No more let sins and sorrows grow,
Nor thorns infest the ground;
He comes to make His blessings flow
Far as the curse is found,
Far as the curse is found,
Far as, far as, the curse is found.

He rules the world with truth and grace,
And makes the nations prove
The glories of His righteousness,
And wonders of His love,
And wonders of His love,
And wonders, wonders, of His love.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Nov 1, 2006)

Meh, Audioslave and modern rock is pansy anyways...

Its popular to have atheistic lyrics in modern rock songs.


----------

